# Refresh my memory



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

I did PCD back in 2015 but don't remember how and when I was notified of my date. My car arrived in Brusnwick, GA last Saturday and I know it could take days or weeks until it is released from the VDC. Does BMW contact me regarding a pickup date in GSP or does my dealership notify me? I have a pretty narrow window of opportunity to pick up the car in South Carolina because of prior commitments. Do you think they might allow me to delay pick-up for a month to 6 weeks?


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

If you did ED, then they can schedule a re-delivery date at the Performance Center once the car arrives and clears customs. If it was an order for initial delivery at the Performance Center, the date is usually scheduled around the time that the vehicle begins production. Of course there are many variables that can change the delivery date such as recalls, damage in transit etc. 

I have been able to postpone my delivery about two weeks from the initial delivery date offered in years past, not sure if 6 is possible. Initial delivery dates have been given to me by my CA, to re-schedule I have simply emailed or called the Performance Center.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Who notifies us with the date? The dealership or BMW?


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Gluhwein said:


> Who notifies us with the date? The dealership or BMW?


Call up BMW Genius daily and once your vehicle is past "work order completed" then the PC will contact you the following day. Yes, your allowed up to 6 weeks, but the vehicle will remain at the port until 2 weeks prior to PC date and then be trucked to Greer at that time.

From the PCD e-mail to your Client Advisor:

"Additionally, please advise your client that since European Delivery owners receive a vehicle overview when they take delivery of their vehicle in Europe, a vehicle overview will not be given when they take re-delivery at the BMW Performance Center. This allows us to handle the demand for clients who have ordered their vehicle and have not received a vehicle introduction. Please make sure your European Delivery clients are aware of this situation.

Please inform your client that we will contact you with a delivery date as soon as their vehicle has been released from the VPC."


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Ibiza - I was kind of hoping they would give a slow learner like me a refresher course on all the electronics. But I suppose the Genius at my local dealership is paid to do that if I ask for help.


----------



## Crich15 (Jun 14, 2018)

Does my 528xi have an aux place it***8217;s an 08


----------

